# Where to get European spec front plate pannel.



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm looking to find who offers the European plate filler pannel for the new A6s. Thanks











_Modified by Herbie3Rivers at 2:50 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Where to get European spec front plate pannel. (Herbie3Rivers)*

I'm guessing no one can help me?


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Where to get European spec front plate pannel. (Herbie3Rivers)*

http://www.customeuropeanplates.com/


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Where to get European spec front plate pannel. (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_
http://www.customeuropeanplates.com/

No, they do not carry the integrated ones that Herbie3Rivers is looking for.
Vagparts WILL sell you one if you email them. They can get pretty much any VW/Audi part (at the best prices really).
Fast shipping, and they've always been a pleasure to work with.
http://www.vagparts.com


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Where to get European spec front plate pannel. (Wimbledon)*

Yep, that is EXACTLY what I'm looking for. Thanks guys.


----------

